# Anyone using induction?



## Tex083 (12/6/15)

I was watching Brew Dogs season 2 today and saw they were using induction hotplates on the brew rig. It got me thinking I would like to move away from a keggle boiler with a 2200W element in it as its difficult to clean. I have been looking at different methods of mounting elements in pots but most of the good solutions are sold out. (5 star) I could get one form the USA but that's a bit expensive.
Electricity is a must as I'm brewing in a basement with 4 stairs down and don't want the CO & CO2 to build up and kill my brew dog!

Is anyone out there using a portable/single induction hot plate? I'm building a brew rig so I can use a portable or mount a single hotplate into the bench no problems. I just want to get some feedback on how they go at getting 30L of worth to the boil.
I only ever do single batches as I'm the only one drinking the beer & I bottle everything so no need to make that process any longer than it has to be!

I have a Ribonox pot that has yet to be drilled and would rather only put 2 holes in it. (1 for drain & 1 for whirlpool) it will work on induction.

Thanks for the feedback I'm in no hurry to buy anything as the Keggle is working fine its just heavy and doesn't drain all that well, I would prefer something easier to work with. Also whirlpooling would be easier without a giant element disrupting the flow.


Oh YES I have searched and read every topic with INDUCTION in the post. I just hope someone is using induction for single batches.


Cheers Tex


----------



## Mardoo (12/6/15)

I've looked at induction for 3V, but not single vessel, so I can't answer the induction question. I can offer up an interesting option though:

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/281581037244?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Basically a heat belt on steroids. Arzaman on AHB is using one of those for a single vessel system. http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/59563-mathos-controller/?p=1271023

I've contacted the manufacturers about getting a 2400v one made and they quoted me around $200. They make them to custom length and voltage for not much more than their standard prices. It's easiest to contact them through their eBay store if you are interested.


----------



## Lincoln2 (12/6/15)

Yes, I've used a portable induction plate quite a few times for partials. I use the ubiquitous Big W 19L pot and it's dodgy enough to work. However if I try to use it for cooking, my kitchen pans are high grade stainless and there's not enough iron to trigger the magnets so it does nothing. It's a good Euro brand, not sure of the name and I'm out of the brewery at the moment so I can't check.

I generally boil about 15 litres and it is quite fast. I'm not sure that it's exponentially faster than electric or gas but it's easy, light, portable and multi-purpose. If you can get one for the right price, I'd try it out.


----------



## Tex083 (12/6/15)

Cheers for the replies, I might have a look at one of the induction plates on eBay and see if they can boil close to 30l of wort. I'm not looking for a massive boil just a nice rolling boil.


----------



## antiphile (12/6/15)

Lincoln2 said:


> Yes, I've used a portable induction plate quite a few times for partials. I use the ubiquitous Big W 19L pot and it's dodgy enough to work. However if I try to use it for cooking, my kitchen pans are high grade stainless and there's not enough iron to trigger the magnets so it does nothing.


Whoa! Thanks for the heads up, Lincoln. I've been planning a major upgrade in the batcave incorporating some induction hotplates, as well as changing the gas cooktop in the kitchen after that. I've also got a kitchen full of really good pots & pans (most of which are really good stainless steel that I bought about 20 years ago and thanks to my good wife, are still almost new looking) and I just assumed that all stainless and copper cookware worked on them. Now I'll have to look further into it. Thanks mate.


----------



## osprey brewday (12/6/15)

Ive seen it used in the industrial field to heat large steel shafts prior to clad welding it was a machine and a cable wrap they wrap around the shafts and it gets the metal to high temps. don't think it would work with a brew kettle but it did get me thinking.


----------



## takai (12/6/15)

Interested to hear how you go, because these things are bloody cheap:
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/New-Maxkon-Electric-Induction-Cooktop-Top-Portable-Cooker-Cook-Kitchen-Hot-Plate-/390480577950?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item5aea74c59e

(no affiliation)


----------



## Tex083 (13/6/15)

I have a standard electric hotplate which I controlled via a STC1000 for a HLT now I have a PID and element in the HLT. I might give the old girl a go and see if 2200w are enough to boil 25l. If so I may upgrade to induction for efficiency. (power not brew house efficiency)


----------



## trevgale (13/6/15)

I had a breville portable single induction hot plate when I was renting about 7 years ago. It was good but I noticed if I was trying to boil a large stock pot (10L?) it would overheat and turn itself off for a period of time. I'm not sure how much they have improved over the years but you are likely to have problems boiling home brew sized volumes for 60-90min.


----------



## Tahoose (13/6/15)

I've used the 2200w maxxkon portable induction stove for a 19litre pot no problems, I don't think it would handle a full sized batch though. This unit is not compatible with a stc-1000 or similar either.


----------



## Mardoo (13/6/15)

These 3100w Anvil ones were what I was looking at for full size boils. I ended up not going that direction though. Need a 15A plug though. 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=321776376607&globalID=EBAY-AU


----------



## pcmfisher (13/6/15)

Tahoose said:


> I've used the 2200w maxxkon portable induction stove for a 19litre pot no problems, I don't think it would handle a full sized batch though. This unit is not compatible with a stc-1000 or similar either.


What is the diameter of those pots. On my induction stove it says maximum diameter of 26cm.


----------



## kevinj (13/6/15)

Have you seen this 3V one (video that is)?


What he dose in the update with two induction cookers?


comments worth a read too.


----------



## Rod (13/6/15)

I have an induction cooker which I use in the caravan 

I use the special pans to cook with , need a steel base 

I sometimes have a problem cooking a steak as the heat build up and the cooker turns off , error message ???

I do not thing a 1 hr boil would survive


----------



## Tex083 (13/6/15)

Mardoo that unit looks great but I don't have a 15a circuit.

Interesting reading about the thermal cut out on the hotplates, maybe some sort of fan could keep the temp down.

kjg I will have a look at the YouTube videos for inspiration.


----------



## Mardoo (13/6/15)

The better induction plates I looked at have a fan installed. But yeah, 15A can be a hurdle.


----------



## Tex083 (13/6/15)

I'm currently in Italy on holidays, so just doing some beer thinking and drinking. 
I was thinking about trying to join the brewery circuit to my electric oven circur to get a few more amps, may have to call on a mate who is a sparky for that. I would love to boil with induction and not have to put an element into the kettle.


----------



## pcmfisher (15/6/15)

kjg said:


> Have you seen this 3V one (video that is)?
> 
> 
> What he dose in the update with two induction cookers?
> ...



So much for me worrying about maximum pot size...........


----------



## takai (15/6/15)

Anyone used those Maxkon ones? Our electric stove in the flat we are renting is average at best anyway, so im considering picking one up to try it out.


----------



## Tahoose (15/6/15)

pcmfisher said:


> What is the diameter of those pots. On my induction stove it says maximum diameter of 26cm.


The pots are about 32cm I think.

I use the maxxkon one, goes ok for a cheap unit. A bit noisy though. 

If you pig the cake button which is the first button on the left the unit won't stop, some other buttons can stop mid boil.


----------



## Bribie G (15/6/15)

My first son was born following an induction.


----------



## takai (25/7/15)

Tahoose said:


> The pots are about 32cm I think.
> 
> I use the maxxkon one, goes ok for a cheap unit. A bit noisy though.
> 
> If you pig the cake button which is the first button on the left the unit won't stop, some other buttons can stop mid boil.









Seems to be working relatively well holding power on the Stir Fry setting. Will be really useful for doing test batches.


----------



## Tex083 (25/7/15)

Looks good mate! Might have to fire up the home Brewery now I'm back


----------



## Pommy Matt (14/12/15)

Bit of an old thread but this might be useful for someone.
Before moving back to the UK a couple of years ago I sold my 50l pot, mogolian burner and stand. I decided that, one way or another, I was going electric when I got brewing again as the cost, noise and general inconvenience (filling bottles) of gas were getting too much. I quite fancied induction since reading that byo article on it, and when I found the Brewtech SS pot was induction compatible and had the "right" shape (taller than it is wide), I took the plunge and got a Buffalo 3KW burner. It's been a total revelation and I would advise anyone to give it a try - I've had 33 litres on a rolling boil with 5c ambient temps (see pic below - can be tough brewing in the UK, but on the plus side chilling with 4C tap water is a treat - we had 30c at times in Qld). Plus points of induction are that it is (very) cheap to run, quiet, safe (you can touch any part of it whilst its running),every bit as controllable as gas (that's the big win over an element) and no need to butcher your pot for an element install. I'm a convert. Don't know if you can get these buffalo units down there, but here they often come up refurbed on ebay for £50 or so over here (although I got mine new for £100 - AU$200). I run without problems on a normal socket - shouldn't be an issue down there either. Downside I guess is that single batch (25l max post boil) is probably the limit, but that's not a problem for me.


----------



## slipperyjonno (19/3/16)

Again, old thread, but I just picked up a $45 kmart homemaker portable induction stove top. 2000W, brought a 19l big w pot full of water to a good rolling boil in 40 minutes. Inside, no insulation around the pot, lid on until it got close to boiling. 

No good on an stc controller (need to push the 'go' button once you have powered it up, but it does have 9 'levels' so will do the job for a 19l biab batch if you need something cheap and portable, or for a cheap sparge water heater.

If I had a bigger pot I would try some standoffs marginally higher than the unit itself (to take the load) and some insulation. I'm fairly confident of would hold a 30l boil in this configuration given that the robo brew will hold a boil at 1900 watts with no insulation (but a more favourable height to width ratio)


----------



## wynnum1 (19/3/16)

Do you use the induction for other cooking all our cookware seems to be non induction and do these units over heat there electronics as they probably not made to boil big pots for extended times.


----------



## slipperyjonno (19/3/16)

This was the first time I used it and only boiled water for about twenty minutes. 

I'll use this for my next brew rather than the gas stove and will repost the results.

It does have a (fairly noisy) fan to help cool the electronics.


----------



## wynnum1 (20/3/16)

Aldi have a induction cook top next week but does not look suitable for beer .


----------



## Tex083 (20/3/16)

I got a 2200w one from eBay and it's shit. Couldn't boil 23l of wort just a plain simmer, at the end of the boil there was a doughnut size circle of congealed wort on the bottom of the pot. Clearly the actual induction element is small. The pot I'm using is an induction ready robinox so the base is thick and suitable. Won't be using it again.
I brewed on my old man's BIAB over the weekend, it's a keg king stick element and it worked much better than the induction top. I hear they have issues but they do boil strongly.


----------



## slipperyjonno (4/4/16)

I brewed a BigW 19L pot extract batch yesterday using this 2000W induction stove:

http://www.kmart.com.au/product/2000w-induction-cooker/627857?COLLCC=2333981366&

I had the pot full to within an inch of the top with 1.050 wort.

It took about 40 minutes to get to the boil (from ambient temp), I will insulate next time to speed this up (I was outside so there was a slight breeze). I had the lid on to bring it up to the boil but was watching like a hawk to avoid a boilover which I narrowly avoided.

Once It came to the boil, a setting of '6' out of 9 held a good rolling boil with no lid or insulation - I had assumed that any setting other than '9' would have just lazily cycled between full on and full off, but it appeared to actually have some sort of regulation, so the heat setting was actually useful - otherwise I would have boiled over a lot, as on 9 the boil was quite furious.

All up, I boiled for about 70 minutes, didn't skip a beat.

No burnt wort on the bottom of the pot, but there was a ring of 'congealed' wort / break on the bottom of the pot once I emptied it as mentioned by Tex above - this didn't concern me but might worry others.

For the price ($50) - I will be using this again and again with no real desire to buy a decent gas burner for outdoor brewing (until this unit dies, then I will reevaluate...)


----------

